

Seven years of Flickr commits visualized with Gource - nixme
http://www.vimeo.com/11876335

======
nixme
Gource project link: <http://code.google.com/p/gource/>

Previous discussion on gource and DHH's rails commits visualization:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1329495>

